# Farla lunga



## TheCrowned

Avrei bisogno di tradurre in inglese lo spezzone "l'ho fatta fin troppo lunga"... Avete qualche consiglio?

Ho pensato a cose come "I have gone too far", ma non è esattamente quello che vorrei.

Grazie


----------



## underhouse

Ci daresti un po' di contesto?


----------



## TheCrowned

Certamente! Sono nel mezzo, mi perdo in mille premesse e non arrivo davvero a una conclusione. A un certo punto mi fermo e dico "l'ho fatta fin troppo lunga" e cerco di tirare le file del discorso.


----------



## underhouse

Allora, forse, userei l'espressione "to beat about/around the bush" che significa tergiversare, girare intorno al punto, girarci intorno.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> http://www.wordreference.com/enit/draw
> *draw things out*
> (cause to last longer) prolungare [event];
> (unnecessarily) protrarre


----------



## TheCrowned

underhouse said:


> Allora, forse, userei l'espressione "to beat about/around the bush" che significa tergiversare, girare intorno al punto, girarci intorno.


Direi che calza, grazie mille.


----------



## You little ripper!

_I've waffled on a bit_ might be another option.

waffle

1. to speak or write in a vague and wordy manner: _he waffled on for hours _


----------



## underhouse

_I spent way too much time beating around the bush._

Questa è una traduzione letterale della tua frase...probabilmente in inglese ci sono molti altri modi per esprimere lo stesso concetto!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

underhouse said:


> _I spent way too much time beating around the bush._
> 
> Questa è una traduzione letterale della tua frase...probabilmente in inglese ci sono molti altri modi per esprimere lo stesso concetto!


To beat around the bush non significa farla lunga, ma evitare di proposito di andare al dunque, essere evasivi.


----------



## underhouse

Paulfromitaly said:


> To beat around the bush non significa farla lunga, ma evitare di proposito di andare al dunque, essere evasivi.



Mi sembra che fosse quello il significato attribuito a "farla lunga" da thecrowned nel post #3.


----------



## You little ripper!

_I've been rambling on a bit_ could be another option.

ramble on

Speak or write at length and with many digressions, as in _As the speaker rambled on for at least two hours, the audience became restless_.


----------



## a malta

Buon giorno!
In questo contesto, anche "Oh well, to cut a long story short, ...".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

a malta said:


> Buon giorno!
> In questo contesto, anche "Oh well, to cut a long story short, ...".



Che vuol dire "farla corta", ovvero esattamente l'opposto di quello di cui si parla


----------



## a malta

Paulfromitaly said:


> Che vuol dire "farla corta", ovvero esattamente l'opposto di quello di cui si parla



Certo Paulfromitaly! Tuttavia dopo aver letto il post #3 di TheCrowned, resto dell'idea che "to cut a long story short", sia, in questo contesto e per come lo ha descritto, una soluzione possibile. Buon pranzo


----------



## TheCrowned

a malta said:


> Buon giorno!
> In questo contesto, anche "Oh well, to cut a long story short, ...".


Sì, va bene anche questo, in fondo il significato è proprio quello di "farla breve". Tuttavia non è esattamente letterale, quindi tenderei ad escluderlo.



Charles Costante said:


> _I've been rambling on a bit_ could be another option.
> 
> ramble on
> Speak or write at length and with many digressions, as in _As the speaker rambled on for at least two hours, the audience became restless_.


L'unico dubbio che mi viene è che il senso sia piuttosto negativo: "to talk or write in a discursive, aimless way"... Qui invece non è nè negativo nè positivo, semplicemente una constatazione che mi sto allontanando dal punto a cui devo arrivare e dunque mi devo rimettere in carreggiata.
​


Paulfromitaly said:


> To beat around the bush non significa farla lunga, ma evitare di proposito di andare al dunque, essere evasivi.


Allora no, non è la traduzione giusta.



Charles Costante said:


> _I've waffled on a bit_ might be another option.
> 
> waffle
> 1. to speak or write in a vague and wordy manner: _he waffled on for hours _


Mi sembra che i significati indicati siano tutti molto negativi (e, soprattutto, possano essere equivocati gli uni con gli altri). Non mi piace molto


----------



## You little ripper!

TheCrowned said:


> L'unico dubbio che mi viene è che il senso sia piuttosto negativo: "totalkorwriteinadiscursive,aimlessway"... Qui invece non è nè negativo nè positivo, semplicemente una constatazione che mi sto allontanando dal punto a cui devo arrivare e dunque mi devo rimettere in carreggiata.​Allora no, non è la traduzione giusta.





> Mi sembra che i significati indicati siano tutti molto negativi (e, soprattutto, possano essere equivocati gli uni con gli altri). Non mi piace molto


TheCrowned,  "*mi perdo* in mille premesse e *non arrivo* davvero *a una conclusione*" and "l'ho fatta fin *troppo lunga*' sound quite negative to me. _I seemed to have gone off on a bit of a tangent, so let me [cut to the chase]/[get to the main point] _might sound a little more neutral.


----------



## CPA

_I think I've gone on about that more than enough._


----------



## Odysseus54

a malta said:


> Certo Paulfromitaly! Tuttavia dopo aver letto il post #3 di TheCrowned, resto dell'idea che "to cut a long story short", sia, in questo contesto e per come lo ha descritto, una soluzione possibile. Buon pranzo



Se la lingua e' un'opinione, si.   Altrimenti no.

Eventualmente, il post #3 ci potrebbe dare un " I'll make a long story short ".



Tornando a noi :


" I belabored the point ".


----------



## Zoomorphic

Buonasera a tutti.
Recupero la discussione per chiedervi, invece, come rendere *farla lunga *quando sta ad indicare un comportamento eccessivo come reazione a qualcosa.
Il contesto è un battibecco al quale ho assistito e che ha comportato una serie di recriminazioni di una delle parti, per i giorni successivi.
Ora a questa persona vorrei proprio dire: 'smetti di farla così lunga'.
Ma non mi viene in mente niente, se non 'please, end this long story'. Che è completamente diverso 
Grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Zoomorphic said:


> Buonasera a tutti.
> Recupero la discussione per chiedervi, invece, come rendere *farla lunga *quando sta ad indicare un comportamento eccessivo come reazione a qualcosa.
> Il contesto è un battibecco al quale ho assistito e che ha comportato una serie di recriminazioni di una delle parti, per i giorni successivi.
> Ora a questa persona vorrei proprio dire: 'smetti di farla così lunga'.
> Ma non mi viene in mente niente, se non 'please, end this long story'. Che è completamente diverso
> Grazie!



To keep on about something.


----------



## rrose17

Also 
"Stop going on about it."
"Stop making such a big thing about it."


----------



## Zoomorphic

Grazie Paul.
Quindi dovrei dirgli 'please, keep on about this story'? ( il 'please' ci vuole sempre, no???)
E' un modo di dire piuttosto 'asciutto', come lo è in italiano?

Grazie anche a te, Rrose.


----------



## absinthe1972

Se il farla lunga si riferisce al fatto che ne sta' facendo un affare di stato partendo da una piccoleza si puo' dire
'stop making a mountain out of a mole hill"


----------



## chipulukusu

Paulfromitaly said:


> To keep on about something.



 _Stop keeping on about it_ mi sembra perfetto. Non mi viene in mente nessun altro idioma simile a _farla lunga_. Io personalmente direi _can you please take it easy?_, ma è il mio modo da non nativo di semplificare le cose


----------



## CPA

Chip, preferisco _Don't keep on about it. _


----------



## Zoomorphic

Grazie a tutti per gli interventi.
Vediamo se con 'plese, don't keep on about it' riesco a togliermi di torno il petulante seccatore, che ha proprio fatto di una tana di talpa una montagna !


----------



## chipulukusu

CPA said:


> Chip, preferisco _Don't keep on about it. _



I think you busted me, CPA I made up _stop keeping on about it_ from Paul's _to keep on about something_, but I've never really heard it in real life . Thank you for teaching me how to use it.


----------



## CPA

I didn't mean to bust you, Chip.  Non so perché ma "stop going on about it" suggerito da Ron suona meglio di "stop keeping on about it".


----------



## london calling

CPA said:


> I didn't mean to bust you, Chip.  Non so perché ma "stop going on about it" suggerito da Ron suona meglio di "stop keeping on about it".


Ditto. _Don't keep on about it _is fine, but_ stop keeping on about it_ sounds very odd.


----------



## Odysseus54

How about : "Stop belaboring the point" o simili ?


----------

